# Hauling kayak on roof rack



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

My wife has a Hyundi Santa Fe and had me mount 1 1/4 bars between roof rack rails.She borrowed a couple of holders to clamp and hold kayak on its side.I was wondering if just strapping to cross bars with kayak upside down would be better.Any thoughts ?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's how I hauled mine for several years


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

fishless said:


> My wife has a Hyundi Santa Fe and had me mount 1 1/4 bars between roof rack rails.She borrowed a couple of holders to clamp and hold kayak on its side.I was wondering if just strapping to cross bars with kayak upside down would be better.Any thoughts ?


I haul my kayak the same way as whitey7. It is more aerodynamic laying flat with the hull up. If you are hauling more than one kayak it might be a problem. When you are flying down the interstate at 70mph and semis are going by you will really notice the draft from their rigs. Also, those days when you are on the interstate or even smaller roads and their is a strong cross wind, it can really shake you kayak. Either way I would use bow and stern tie downs. I would not even think about getting on the interstate without those attached to my kayak.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

dhf125 said:


> I haul my kayak the same way as whitey7. It is more aerodynamic laying flat with the hull up. If you are hauling more than one kayak it might be a problem. When you are flying down the interstate at 70mph and semis are going by you will really notice the draft from their rigs. Also, those days when you are on the interstate or even smaller roads and their is a strong cross wind, it can really shake you kayak. Either way I would use bow and stern tie downs. I would not even think about getting on the interstate without those attached to my kayak.


Thank you gentlemen


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I use to haul a 12 ft vbottom on a 1988 Honda accord lol. Pair of strap on luggage bars that went across the roof and some ratchet straps and tie off front and rear ropes and off to Charles Mills I went many times that summer....Rich


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I use yakima towers and the hull cradle/rollers. Works well. O strap it around the bars and hull. If I am going far with high speed, I add the front and rear lines. If it's across town then I don't bother with the bow and stern


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

No offense to ******, but do NOT use ratchet strap to tie down, especially when it's hull side up.
It's way to easy to over tighten the straps. And once the sun hits it, your kayak will be oil canned.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> No offense to ******, but do NOT use ratchet strap to tie down, especially when it's hull side up.
> It's way to easy to over tighten the straps. And once the sun hits it, your kayak will be oil canned.


I know not to use them, but that's all I had for a week or two. I use the pull straps now


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Bubbagon is right about those ratchet straps.
I've got a pair of Yakima saddles. With straps, they have
soft rubber inserts that grab the yaks nicely, never needed front
& aft lines. I was told those can really warp your yak.
With just the two cross straps, they've held at over 90mph (don't ask).


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is how I haul a 14' and 12' kayak on my wagon. I have yakima flip up mounts.
For these I have a rope also on the front and back.


----------

